

Can Facebook and Reddit Fix America's Maternity Leave Problem? - berlinatwar
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/05/silicon-valley-maternity-leave-paternity-leave

======
ignostic
I'm not sure what the answer is. Women of child-bearing age are already
discriminated against by some employers. I imagine this only getting worse if
the employer is also forced to pay full-time wages for two months.

The owner of a former company I worked for rejected a candidate simply because
she was newly-married and would just leave the company when she had kids. In
the state of Utah, that's actually a very likely outcome. Was it morally
wrong? I think so. His shady policy also effectively saved money.

It seems Reddit was just added in the title to get more clicks. A 20 employee
tech company with a generous policy is hardly going to make waves when we're
talking about maternity leave in the U.S.

It's sad that low-income families need paid maternity/paternity time more than
anyone, but have almost no chance of receiving it. It's also sad that I don't
see a good solution short of government-funded maternity leave. As a believer
in small government, this was a difficult realization. Is there a better way?

